# FR: (ne pas) être certain/sûr que + mode



## Robert_Hope

Il est certain que + subjonctif ou indicatif?

Merci

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Ploupinet

Indicatif !
En revanche, "il n'est pas certain que" + subjonctif


----------



## b34u_g4rc0n

Should I use subjonctif form here:

Je suis sûr qu'il (est ou soit) malade.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## yannalan

No, you do not wish anything
Je suis sur qu'il EST malade
Je voudrais qu'il SOIT malade


----------



## Tabac

yannalan said:


> No, you do not wish anything


Nor is there any doubt, another reason for the subjunctive.


----------



## tilt

Being sure or not is important, while choosing the correct mood:
_Je suis sûr qu'il *est *malade. _(indicative)
but:
_Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il *soit *malade. _(subjunctive)


----------



## s-a-l

Est-ce qu'on utilise le subjonctif après _il est certain que._

_Il est certain que leur découverte reçoive des prix au monde archéologique._​ou​_Il est certain que leur découverte reçoit des prix au monde archéologique._​​Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sisal

Peut-être plutôt :
_Il est certain que leur découverte recevra des prix ..._
_Un contexte serait le bienvenu._


----------



## Pas de Mai

Bonsoir à tous!

Mon professeur de français (une française de naissance) m'a dit récemment qu'avec les verbes «penser» et «croire», il est possible à la forme interrogative d'employer l'indicatif aussi bien que le subjonctif selon la mentalité de la personne qui parle (ses doutes, etc.).

Je voudrais savoir tout simplement si le même règle s'applique à l'expression «être sur que». 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## janpol

il faudrait prendre des exemples...
Es-tu sûr qu'il viendra ?
Es-tu sûr qu'il n'est pas encore midi ?
ça marche, ces phrases sont correctes...


----------



## Pas de Mai

Merci de votre réponse rapide! 

Par exemple, est-ce qu'on peut dire:

Es-tu sûr qu'il vienne? (_je doute qu'il vienne)_

Es-tu sûr qu'il vient? (_je demande tout simplement l'opinion de la personne à qui je parle)_


----------



## arundhati

Je n'utiliserais pas le subjonctif ici, le plus naturel est le futur de l'indicatif (es-tu sûr qu'il viendra ?), mais le présent comme futur sous-entendu est correct aussi, mais étant plus familier je garderais la structure non-interrogative (tu es sûr qu'il vient ?).


----------



## Fred_C

Pas de Mai said:


> Es-tu sûr qu'il vienne? (_je doute qu'il vienne)_
> Es-tu sûr qu'il vient? (_je demande tout simplement l'opinion de la personne à qui je parle)_


Bonjour,
Ces phrases ne me paraissent pas fausses non plus.


----------



## itka

A la forme interrogative, justement, on n'est pas très sûr de la réalité du fait énoncé !
_Je suis sûre que Paul viendra et Louis, es-tu sûre qu'il vienne aussi ?_
_Es-tu sûr qu'il soit venu ?_ (tu m'as dit qu'il était venu. J'exprime un doute à ce sujet).
Si je veux exprimer un doute (ce qui est une évidence lorsque je pose une question) je _dois_ employer le subjonctif.

Si par contre, je parle du passé, ou si je n'ai pas vraiment de doute, rien ne m'empêche de parler à l'indicatif :
_Es-tu sûr qu'il est venu ?_ (tu m'as dit qu'il était venu. Je veux savoir si tu en es sûr).


----------



## roymail

itka said:


> Si je veux exprimer un doute *(ce qui est une évidence lorsque je pose une question)* je _dois_ employer le subjonctif.


 
Ce n'est pas si évident à mes yeux :
_Es-tu sûr qu'il viendra ?_
_Es-tu sûr qu'il a vraiment fait cela ?_
sont des phrases correctes, bien qu'elles soient interrogatives.
C'est donc bien la volonté de l'auteur, et elle seule,  d'insister ou non sur le doute qui détermine l'emploi du subjonctif ou de l'indicatif.


----------



## itka

C'est vrai, désolée, je me suis très mal exprimée !
Je voulais dire qu'au futur il est évident que je *peux* exprimer un doute sur la réalité de l'action. Au passé, je ne peux exprimer de doute que sur la certitude... 
Enfin, j'espère que je ne me trompe pas ce coup-ci !

En fait, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ta conclusion :


> C'est donc bien la volonté de l'auteur, et elle seule, d'insister ou non sur le doute qui détermine l'emploi du subjonctif ou de l'indicatif.


----------



## Pivra

Hello, I have a grammatical question in the case of 

 je ne suis pas sûre ... do I say

que je peux le lire cette semaine

               or

que je puisse le lire cette semaine


???  

thank you


----------



## b1947420

I think that you say "que je puisse ....."

Why?

When you use "Je suis sûre...." you are expressing certainty therefore the verb following "que" is in the indicative.

However by negating in "Je ne suis pas sûre que" you are expressing doubt and the verb following "que" has to be in the subjunctive.

Let's await confirmation from an expert.


----------



## Maître Capello

b1947420 said:


> When you use "Je suis sûre...." you are expressing certainty therefore the verb following "que" is in the indicative.
> 
> However by negating in "Je ne suis pas sûre que" you are expressing doubt and the verb following "que" has to be in the subjunctive.


 Good explanation! 

Anyway, note that while the subjunctive is possible, it would be far more idiomatic to use the infinitive as the subject of the subordinate clause is the same as the main subject (namely _je_):

_Je ne suis pas sûre *de pouvoir* le lire cette semaine._


----------



## itka

_"*Je* ne suis pas sûre que *je* puisse le lire cette semaine."_ sounds a bit weird. Everytime the subjects of the two verbs (here : _suis_ and _puisse_) are the same people, use the infinitive. It's a lot more idiomatic.
--->_"Je ne suis pas sûre de pouvoir le lire cette semaine."_


----------



## Thomas1

If you change the subject, then the sentence will sound better:
_"*Je* ne suis pas sûre qu'*elle* puisse le lire cette semaine."_

Tom


----------



## Nicomon

Comme vous, j'allais suggérer l'infinitif avant de vous lire. 

Mais _je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle pourra_, plutôt que _puisse _ne me choquerait pas.


----------



## itka

> If you change the subject, then the sentence will sound better:
> _"*Je* ne suis pas sûre qu'*elle* puisse le lire cette semaine."_


Thomas, of course, if you change one of the two subjects, you have to conjugate the verb. You cannot use the infinitive.



> Mais _je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle pourra_, plutôt que _puisse _ne me choquerait pas.


Moi non plus. Au *futur,* le verbe à l'indicatif est parfaitement acceptable.


----------



## mainepenguin

Hey guys,

I have a general idea of when to use the subjunctive (doubt, opinion, interpretation, etc) but I was given a list of certain expressions that are tricky for instance:* il n'est pas certain qu* and *est-il certain que?* are both phrases that would indicate the subjunctive but *il est certain que* indicates the indicative.  I have no idea why this is the case.  Is this a rule I just need to memorize or is there some underlying reason I am not seeing?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virtuose

*il n'est pas certain que *and *est-il certain que...?,* both of them express a doubt, an hesitation (first one because of the negative form, the second one as an interrogative phrase), it's not the case of *il est certain que*


----------



## Fred_C

There are plenty of expressions that require the indicative when they are affirmative, and the subjunctive when they are negative or interrogative, so don't worry, you will soon remember this peculiarity, because it is quite common.


----------



## roymail

Selon moi, _il n'est pas certain qu'il viendra,_ ou _es-tu certain qu'il viendra ?,_ donc avec l'indicatif, sont également corrects.
De même : je pense qu'il viendra - Je ne pense pas qu'il viendra- Je ne pense pas qu'il vienne.


----------



## poshmosh

Je ne suis pas sûr si je serai prêt.

ou

Je ne suis pas sûr si je sois prêt.


Merci en avance!


----------



## Outsider

Je ne suis pas sûr si je serai prêt.

Je ne suis pas sûr si je sois prêt.


----------



## kat's

Oui... Car si vous voulez mettre le subjonctif, il faut non pas employer "si" mais "que"

Je ne suis pas sûr que je sois prêt


----------



## Gervaise

Heu, les phrases proposées jusqu'ici me semblent toutes fausses. Comme le sujet de la deuxième partie est le même que celui de la principale, on doit utiliser une infinitive.

Je ne suis pas sûr d'être prêt. Pas de problème d'indicatif ou de subjonctif du coup.

Enfin, si ou que peuvent être employés avec des sujets identiques mais dans d'autres phrases :
Je ne sais pas si je suis prêt.
Je sais que je suis prêt.


----------



## quinoa

Je suis quand même un peu gêné par "être sûr si", je ne dis jamais ça, mais "être sûr de" ou "être sûr que".


----------



## itka

> Heu, les phrases proposées jusqu'ici me semblent toutes fausses. Comme le sujet de la deuxième partie est le même que celui de la principale, on doit utiliser une infinitive.
> 
> _*Je ne suis pas sûr d'être prêt*_. Pas de problème d'indicatif ou de subjonctif du coup.
> 
> Enfin, si ou que peuvent être employés avec des sujets identiques mais dans d'autres phrases :
> Je ne sais pas si je suis prêt.
> Je sais que je suis prêt.


I totally agree with you !


----------



## tatoearashiga

In the book that I have, there are one affirmative and one negative form of this sentence:

Je suis certaine que tu *as* raison.
Je ne suis pas certaine que tu *aies* raison.

Can you explain why the "as" became "aies" here? Why not: "Je ne suis pas certaine que tu *as* raison"?


----------



## OLN

C'est une question de logique. 

- Quand on est *certain*, par définition, on ne doute pas : *indicatif*, pas de subjonctif
- Quand on *n'*est *pas* certain, on *doute* : *subjonctif*


----------



## Wandering JJ

Because the negative 'je ne suis pas certain' requires the subjunctive mood. 

The same happens with 'croire' and several other verbs:
-je crois que + indicative
-je ne crois pas que + subjunctive


----------



## Ti Bateau

I was certain that (no pun intended ) « sûr que » was followed by the subjunctive, as in « Je suis sûre que tu puisses le faire ».
However, a French friend corrected me saying it was « tu peux ».
I would appreciate an explanation as to why this is the case.


----------



## alex_s

There's no uncertainty or doubt. You're sure. Your expression is followed by the indicative.


----------



## olivier68

Le subjonctif est un mode qui sert (entre autres) à exprimer le "doute", l"'incertitude".
Si vous êtes "_sûr_" de quelque chose… il n'y a ni doute ni incertitude : c'est donc effectivement le mode indicatif qui s'impose.
(mais comme d'habitude… on pourra sans doute trouver quelques littéraires variations).

Il faut ici privilégier l'indicatif :
- Je suis sûre que tu peux le faire
- je suis sûre que tu pourras le faire

La difficulté pourrait venir de l'utilisation du verbe "_pouvoir_" qui détonne un peu en sens et en concordance des temps ;-)


----------



## Bezoard

Mais :
_Je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisses le faire !_


----------



## -RG-

Bonjour - Je contribue ici peut-être un peu tard, mais je désirais obtenir votre avis, les experts.
1) Que pensez-vous de l'opinion de TERMIUM-Plus® que je cite ici-bas?
2) Dans «_ne pas être certain que..._», employez-vous l'indicatif pour exprimer le futur?
3) Si oui, est-ce parce que vous voulez attribuer à «_je ne suis pas certain que..._» le sens du manque d'information («_je ne sais pas trop si..._»), plutôt que de l'incertitude?
Ainsi, pour le locuteur, la phrase «_Pierre n'est pas certain que Jacques viendra au travail._» sera-t-elle plus ou moins égale à «_Pierre ne sais pas si Jacques viendra au travail._» ?

Voici mes interrogations! D'avance, merci! -RG-



> _certain (être certain que)_​La tournure_ être certain que_ est normalement suivie du subjonctif lorsqu’elle est employée à la forme négative ou interrogative :
> 
> Êtes-vous bien certain qu’il *faille* y aller?
> L’indicatif est aussi correct, tout particulièrement lorsqu’on tient à faire ressortir la valeur temporelle du futur :
> 
> Il n’est pas certain que les deux astronautes *s’envoleront* vendredi prochain.
> Êtes-vous bien certain qu’il *faudra* y aller?
> © Travaux publics et Services gouvernementaux Canada, 2021
> _TERMIUM Plus®_, la banque de données terminologiques et linguistiques du gouvernement du Canada
> Outils d'aide à la rédaction – _Clefs du français pratique_
> Un produit du Bureau de la traduction


----------



## mlotpot

Bonjour,

1) oui

2) oui (si je veux exprimer le futur, j'utilise le fur de l'indicatif). Je peux également parfois utiliser le présent du subjonctif mais c'est plus ambigu. ("Je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle dorme dans sa chambre" : en ce moment ou la nuit prochaine ?). SI je veux montrer sans ambiguïté que je parle au futur, j'utiliserai le futur de l'indicatif. Pour parler au présent sans ambiguïté, on peut par exemple utiliser "je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit en train de dormir dans sa chambre".

3) c'est surtout parce qu'il n'existe pas de futur du subjonctif. Au futur il y a presque toujours une incertitude (parce que Jacques peut tomber malade et donc ne pas pouvoir venir au travail), à laquelle peut s'ajouter un certain manque d'information (il est possible que Jacques n'aie pas l'intention de venir au travail, dès maintenant).

Enfin oui, dans le contexte cité "être certain" et "savoir" sont de sens très proche.


----------



## Nicomon

Si je dis  _je ne suis pas sûre/certaine qu'il viendra / va venir à ma fête_ c'est que j'ai un doute. 
Il a dit qu'il viendrait, mais je n'en suis pas convaincue.  Il est du genre à ne pas tenir ses promesses. 

Alors que si je dis _ je ne sais pas (trop) si...   _eh bien, je n'en ai aucune idée.

Il me semble qu'il y a la même nuance en anglais entre  :   _Pierre is not (so) sure that _*et* _Pierre  doesn't (really) know if. _

Dans les exemples donnés - et cela n'engage que moi -  j'aurais dit _devoir_ au subjonctif et _falloir_ à l'indicatif

_Êtes-vous bien certain qu'on doive y aller?_
_Êtes-vous bien certain qu'il va falloir y aller / qu'on y aille?  _(le futur proche me vient plus spontanément)

Cela dit, à mon avis on peut se fier aux conseils de 
_TERMIUM Plus®_, la banque de données terminologiques et linguistiques du gouvernement du Canada


----------

